# Ford Super Duty Transmisons



## Sharpm (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi, I have a question we have a 2000 Ford F-250 Super Duty with 150,000 miles on it. The first tranny went out with 103,000 miles on it. We pull trailers with the truck and plow some snow but not a hole lot of snow. We have been good on the truck changing fluids when they need to be. But there are 5 or 6 guys i know that have had trannys go bad on them when they get over 100,000 miles on them. What do guys think. Mainly the 1999 and up.:salute:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mine went at 37,000!


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Well I have a 2001 F150 with 117,000 on it no problems yet (knock on wood) cant afford to have it go out now, plus i dont plow with it


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

From 99 till Ford introduced the Torque-shift tranny they are a known weak point.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Man I didnt know that thats not what i want to hear u just ruined my day:crying:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

hydro_37;458913 said:


> From 99 till Ford introduced the Torque-shift tranny they are a known weak point.


Any chance you can get your information correct before posting it?  

'99-'02's have the 4R100, not sure on the '03's with the 7.3, but I don't think the TorqShift will mate to a 7.3. I have one that went at 78K, one that has about that many miles on it and is still strong and another with 56K that is strong. There are great options available for the 4R100 to make it a very strong, durable tranny.

'03 with 6.0's and up have the Torqshift. The weak points on a Torqshift are\were the planetary retaining pins that walk out due to improper machining and the crappy snap ring. I have one original that has 37K on it, the 2 in my 550's have both been rebuilt at least once.

I have 3 of each, so I _know_ what I am talking about.



StoneDevil;458933 said:


> Man I didnt know that thats not what i want to hear u just ruined my day:crying:


Don't sweat it, he's clueless.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Clueless???? Better do some research yourself bui dippy. . Go to www.ford-trucks.com and read up. The trannys in the Super Duty's are known to be weak. With proper maintenence they will last a long time. The trucks have been using the new TorqShifts for a few years now and it is alot stronger tranny. So.....Mr omekes....read before you run your mouth.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

hydro_37;459027 said:


> Clueless???? Better do some research yourself bui dippy. . Go to www.ford-trucks.com and read up. The trannys in the Super Duty's are known to be weak. With proper maintenence they will last a long time. The trucks have been using the new TorqShifts for a few years now and it is alot stronger tranny. So.....Mr omekes....read before you run your mouth.


Yes, clueless. You stated that from '99 and up were Torqshifts. Your information is WRONG, that is what I was talking about.

As you will notice, I stated that there are numerous fixes to make the 4R100 a strong, reliable transmission which infers that they are weak. And to an extent they are, although I have had good luck with mine as I also stated.

And if you will read at FTE (I'm a member there also and spend some time there getting info as well, maybe you've seen me, same user name as here) the TS are good transmissions except for the 2 things I stated.

I did read what you posted, and it was wrong. I was correcting the misinformation you posted. Maybe you ought to reread what you posted.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I read it again....i said.....From 99 TILL Ford introduced the Torqshift.....Did you not read the TILL part. And yes I have read alot of your posts and you have great advice. Thanks for helping myself and others out on a regular basis.


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

My trans is starting to act up at 53k. Taking a long time to make the 2-3 shift.

On my second transfer case already too. 

But these are "SUPER" duty trucks. :angry:


----------



## jsaunders (Jan 28, 2003)

hydro_37;459041 said:


> I read it again....i said.....From 99 TILL Ford introduced the Torqshift.....Did you not read the TILL part. And yes I have read alot of your posts and you have great advice. Thanks for helping myself and others out on a regular basis.


Correction- the 99- 03 trans were not called 'Torqshift' trans-- The 'torqshift' was introduced in 03 mated to the 6.0 diesel - these transmissions do not mate to the 7.3 turbo diesels.

So mark is correct- edit your post to "*03 ford introduced the Torqshift*"

Joel


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I never once said the torqshift was in the 99-03 trucks...... I did say TILL ford began using them.......Guess a person has to be 100% specif before he posts. My APOLOGIES to ALL I may have offended..........


----------



## cjcocn (Feb 17, 2006)

hydro_37;458913 said:


> From 99 till Ford introduced the Torque-shift tranny they are a known weak point.


From 1999 - 2003, until Ford introduced the Torque-shift tranny in 2004, they (the '99 - '03 trannies) are a known weak point.

.... moving on .....

Does the OP's F250 have the 4R100 for sure? I recall reading somewhere (the FTE forums?) that some early 2000 F250s still had the E4OD trannies?

Thanks


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

cjcocn;460606 said:


> From 1999 - 2003, until Ford introduced the Torque-shift tranny in 2004, they (the '99 - '03 trannies) are a known weak point.
> 
> .... moving on .....
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the E4od was discontinued in 97 or 98.


----------



## K. Meyer (Nov 9, 2007)

I thought the e4od went out with that body style. the 99's came with the 4r100. I've got an 01' with 75k on it and has been pretty good but exceptionally slow shifting from forward to reverse. I also have 2 torqshifts and both shudder on occasion shifting into reverse. Although it shifts quicker i'm not convinced it's going to last much longer. i love my fords but they have weak points just as the others


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

My 04 started throwing code and shift troubles fron 2-3 at 43000miles. Will see how long the rebuild lasts $1900 later and that was discounted.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow, this thread is all over the place!

The early 99s have the E4OD, my Dad has 2 of them, both rebuilt around 210,000 miles. mine is an 03 with the 7.3 and the 4R100 and went out at 76,000 miles but there was a previous owner so who knows how it was treated. Mine has been rebuilt and is VERY strong and definately not a weak point any more. And the 4R100 is actually a pretty stout trans that can take a good amount of abuse. mine only really went out when I was trying to pull a huge tree root ball out of the ground. Im not sure when the last year of the E4OD was but i think it was the early 99s or 2000.


----------



## moremph (Dec 19, 2007)

*trans*

The e40d was in the 90's od idi trucks And all 93 and newer diesel trucks till the 97 model year

The 4r100 was in the 99 model year to the 03 7.3 trucks They are basically the same trans except with some internal diffrences and the 4r100 has two speed sensors in it. the 4r100 can be used in place of the e4od but not vice versa.

The 5r110 or torque shift came out in 03 with the 6.0 diesel and has proved to be a somewhat stout tranny, The aftermarket is not as strong with the torqueshifts but they do make upgraded clutch and a better tq convertor does wonders.

Back the the e4od and 4r100 I rebuild em all the time for my pulling truck as well as some local guys, the way i do it is not cheap but they hold up alot better. You want a heavy duty clutch like a raybestos tow pack or a red alto cluthc. Then you want a transgo tugger kit in the trans (properly tuned) and a good three to five disc convertor, I prefer precision/BTS for a daily driver/ work truck or a ATS for a pulling truck/drag race truck,

The key to making these trannies live is keeping the fluid cool. And suprisingly enought the best cooler on the market is made by FORD. The cooler that comes on the 6.0 trucks is HUGE and drops right in the older 99 and newer 7.3 trucks. You only have to modify the lines feeding the cooler adapting from 3/8 line to 1/2

If anyone has any ?'s feel free to shoot me a pm i may be the new guy but i live and breath PSD's

Travis


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Early 99s have the E4OD, we just had the other one rebuilt, they did not stop putting them in at 97. unless build sheets and our trans builder is wrong but know that not the case.

you are correct in that the E4OD and 4R100 are pretty much the same trans.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

I have 246k miles on my original trans. I know it's days are numbered, but no problems so far.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Early 99 is a 4r100. E4od ended with the 97 old body style. Your trans guy is incorrect and correct as most of the internals are the same but if it is the new body style it is a
4r100. 
The simple mods of a shift kit like this will extend the life of the 4r100 by increasing the line pressure to keep the clutches from slipping. 
Even better than the spring and valve mod is a valve body.
They are avaliable from BTS and Dieselsite
The best option for transmission longevity is the full kit as it addresses a couple of other week points
4R100HD2
TUGGER


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

moremph;461088 said:


> The 5r110 or torque shift came out in 03 with the 6.0 diesel and has proved to be a somewhat stout tranny, The aftermarket is not as strong with the torqueshifts but they do make upgraded clutch and a better tq convertor does wonders.
> 
> Travis


Actually, the TS's are not that stout, depending on the snap ring you have and planetary pins. Actually, those models are crap.

For aftermarket stuff on the TS, go with the TransGo shift kit and snap ring. No need to change out the TC as they are very strong to begin with. The only problems have been the above mentioned issues. I have 2 with the shift kits and snap rings, neither have failed. Haven't had a single issue with a TC yet either.

Have one TS with 40K (approx) that hasn't had a problem yet.

As for the years which model had which, when I reread hydro's post, I can see what he meant, he just worded it in a way which made it hard to understand, as I was not the only one to think he meant TS's were in all Ford's from '99 and up. So I apologize for jumping on you, even if it was worded in a way which made it difficult to understand.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Also one of our drivers has over 500k on his original trans. Half of our miles are towing 10k to 20k. If you have to rebuild the 4R100 more than once you either are making 1000 ft lbs of torque, driving like an idot, never flushing the fluid (We flush every 50k), or need a new trans guy!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

J&R Landscaping;460626 said:


> I'm pretty sure the E4od was discontinued in 97 or 98.


It was 98. thats what went into the "early" 99s. after december of 98 everything had the 4R100 up until the 6.0 was released. my 03 7.3 has the 4r100


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

nevrnf;461125 said:


> Early 99 is a 4r100. E4od ended with the 97 old body style. Your trans guy is incorrect and correct as most of the internals are the same but if it is the new body style it is a
> 4r100.


Im sorry but you are wrong. Early 99 had the E4OD. dont come on here and tell me that the 4R100 is in there and that my trans guy doesnt know what kind of trans he is repacking.

The E4OD was produced until december of 98. Our 2 trucks were built in july of 98 but released as a 99 and took delivery of it in february of 99 (Took so long to take delivery because they went to the monroe factory to have a V bed salter and western plow installed and then the train car they were on was lost in the rail yard and took over a month for them to find it). Dont go and just quote something off the internet and call it true. I had the trans out right in front of me and I was talking to our trans builder (he is a friend also) as he was rebuilding it.


----------



## moremph (Dec 19, 2007)

is your truck the newer SuperDuty looks like a 00-01 body style truck

If so It is a 4r100 no ifs ands or buts about it, guarenteed unless somebody has done a conversion then you would have a permanet flashing od off light because it would not have provisions for the speed sensors.


Thier was not a 98 model truck built, They built the 97's older body style up into 98 but still called em a 97, then started builing the new superduty body style in 98 and realeased them as a 99.

I have in general had pretty good luck with TS so far, have a hot shot guy with 250k on the original with nothing but fluid and filter swaps towing a 40' gn everyday. Most e4od and 4r100 will not handle that, However i have seen exceptions my uncles old truck went almost 600k on the first tranny. I recomend a Torque convertor for the TS because i use a convertor with a slightly higher stall then factory which works better with the higher reving 6.0 engine

Travis


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

moremph;462238 said:


> is your truck the newer SuperDuty looks like a 00-01 body style truck
> 
> If so It is a 4r100 no ifs ands or buts about it, guarenteed unless somebody has done a conversion then you would have a permanet flashing od off light because it would not have provisions for the speed sensors.
> 
> Thier was not a 98 model truck built, They built the 97's older body style up into 98 but still called em a 97, then started builing the new superduty body style in 98 and realeased them as a 99.


Yes, its the newer look. I am completely aware of the fact that there were no 98s. But Im telling you there is an E4OD in both those trucks. If any of you know what one looks like, im going to take a picture and prove it, lol. I know there are only a few or should I even say a couple exterior differences. At this point im starting to wonder myself because i have been scouring the WWW looking for easy proof. However not that easy. I know it is different than my 4r100 in my truck. they shift totally different and dont have the speed sensor harness or the bypass tubes like the 4r100. we bought the trucks brand new and they are completely stock so there there was no one that was switching parts on them. Looks like we may have a 2 trucks that are very different than all the others.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

My 99 is a 10 /98 built unit so i do have a clue as to what is in it. It is the original trans and it is a 4r100.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

6 Ford trucks ALL have TS tranny. Build years are early 2003 - late 2007. High milage trucks both have about 60K miles each. Others range from 16K to 45K Miles. 

5 of these trucks plow snow, salt, and work the entire green seasons towing enclosed trailers daily. The 6th truck is a LCF and runs mostly in the Greens season but we are finding things for it to do in the winter too.

NEVER NOT ONE TRANNY ISSUE. I have to say the TS is the second most value added item on these trucks. We all of them load often during both seasons and we use Tow/Haul on a regular basis. 

Just my exeperience. 

Ron G.


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;458941 said:


> '03 with 6.0's and up have the Torqshift. The weak points on a Torqshift are\were the planetary retaining pins that walk out due to improper machining and the crappy snap ring.
> 
> Don't sweat it, he's clueless.


Early 04's only had the plantary pin problem, mostly with foward reverse usage, much like snow plower's, Sorry Doh is a Ford sales man


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

*03 F-450 Tranny lost R*

So at 62,000miles I am replacing the trannt inthe 03-F-450. During this last storm driver called to tell me Reverse was slipping and not holding. This is the first report of any issues with this tranny BUT that DOES NOT mean the tranny has notbeen acting up for awhile. As I have learned that NO DRIVER tells all the truth all the time, nor do they ever really know when to report something that might be a problem.

I have to also take into consideration this was the 1st dump truck I added to the fleet and for the past 4 years it has done all my heavy hauling and heavy salting while pushing snow at all the larger site on the account list.

Repalcement will cost me $4K VIA Ford wiht a 36Months/75K Miles warranty. I guess $1,000.00 a year for a tranny is a small price to pay to operate this truck under the conditions it has seen. With the addition of the F-550 this season I have a larger truck to handle the heavy work in the green season and share some of the load during salt runs.

I am lucky the truck made it through the storm and it is down during a period when no snow/ice is in the forecast. If there was some weather to deal with I could of picked up the difference with the back up truck and spread out some work across the other three trucks. On the business end this is why I NEVER OVER BOOK my equipement. I would rather have a truck sit idle during a small event then work each and every truck to its max.

I just wanted to post the loss of this tranny after posting how great I think these tranny are matched to the 6.0PSD. My position does not change as all equipement fails as some point.

Ron G.


----------

